
Scientology Is Terrible At Photoshop - Lightning
http://tonyortega.org/2013/05/12/scientology-sunday-funnies-portland-is-now-cleared-on-to-the-rest-of-earth/
======
tedsanders
Is this article really News for Hackers? To me, it just seems like a feel good
piece to bash an organization that most people oppose.

------
a3n
It'd be cool if there was a program, or a browser extension, that could point
out likely photoshop artifacts.

------
geetee
I'd say terrible for, but not terrible at.

~~~
hnriot
No, you must not have read/looked at the article. They are terrible at
photoshop, the touch up jobs were badly done and pretty obvious to even a
casual observer.

------
bratsche
Yeah, they're bad at Photoshop. But why is this worthy of Hacker News? Are we
just trying to pretend this is the front page of reddit now?

